

Privacy Zuckering - wmeredith

&quot;“The act of creating deliberately confusing jargon and user-interfaces which trick your users into sharing more info about themselves than they really want to.” (As defined by the EFF). The term “Zuckering” was suggested in an EFF article by Tim Jones on Facebook’s “Evil Interfaces”. It is, of course, named after Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg.&quot;<p>Source: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;darkpatterns.org&#x2F;privacy-zuckering&#x2F;
======
maxbrown
Definitely an important dark pattern with real, significant impacts [1]

Curious though - is this personally attributable to Zuckerburg?

[1]
[http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB1000087239639044416580...](http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10000872396390444165804578008740578200224)

~~~
wmeredith
I doubt it. Humans hoodwinking others into giving up "the goods" (money,
information, time, etc...) is older than the hills. Much like Doc Holiday, who
no doubt was preceded by others who were brash with no care for their own life
following a terminal diagnoses, just did it best.

------
emsy
The term is even funnier when you know German, since Zuckering is close to the
word "Zuckern" which means "to sugar" or "sugaring". So they basically give
you something sweet for you to forget about your privacy. Just like the creepy
stranger they are.

------
panarky
Original EFF article: [https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/04/facebooks-evil-
interfa...](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2010/04/facebooks-evil-interfaces)

At the last Y Combinator Startup School, this guy got a standing ovation. Is
it OK to deceive and cynically manipulate people if it builds an awesome
business?

